# Partner Visa 820, Form 888



## loveheatblue (Apr 3, 2012)

Dear all,
my partner and i are in the process of preparing our partner visa, i am Australian citizen, he is currently on study visa, I would just like to know, is the Statutory Declaration, form 888 required when we are lodging our application?
me and my partner are both Chinese, and most our group of friends are not PR or Australian, so they will not be able to provide such stat dec for us, so is for our parents. is it possible for us to be granted a visa, without providing the stat dec, if we are able to provide, just written statements from family friends, and most of the other things, that are required for the application, suh as joint rent, bank statements, photos, traveling, invitation as partners, cards sent to us, wedding photos, correspondence addressed.

thanks so much for the help.


----------



## loveheatblue (Apr 3, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

As far as I know you have to have at least 2 from Australien citizen any additional ones are good though and they can be from not-Australians

We had a similar problem, as we met overseas and most of our friends are not australian....we asked our landlord and a work colleague from my partner whom I met once or twice at a party...
Just try to get anyone you both know and then top it up with all your overseas friends and family!

all the best for you two!


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

loveheatblue said:


> Dear all,
> my partner and i are in the process of preparing our partner visa, i am Australian citizen, he is currently on study visa, I would just like to know, is the Statutory Declaration, form 888 required when we are lodging our application?
> me and my partner are both Chinese, and most our group of friends are not PR or Australian, so they will not be able to provide such stat dec for us, so is for our parents. is it possible for us to be granted a visa, without providing the stat dec, if we are able to provide, just written statements from family friends, and most of the other things, that are required for the application, suh as joint rent, bank statements, photos, traveling, invitation as partners, cards sent to us, wedding photos, correspondence addressed.
> 
> thanks so much for the help.


I had this question when I applied for my 309/100 because my husband and I had been living in the US for 6 years. I was told they did not have to be from Australian citizens since we had not lived near any. I was able to get stat decs from my in-laws and they signed them and set them over along with certified copies of their birth certificates, showing they are Australian citizens. But from the US I had a family friend fill out a form 888 and had her get her signature notarized and that worked. You just need 2, ultimately. If you haven't been in Australia they don't expect you to have an Australian that can vouch for your relationship.


----------



## GermanInBrissie (Jan 7, 2012)

The main reason for the forms is to show that you are socially accepted as a couple so don't just leave them out! I think it says somewhere on the form that 'you may also provide statements from non-citizens' or something similar, so if you can get family and close friends to write something and explain why you can't provide citizen's stat decs I think you will be okay.


----------

